# am I the only male who's not into FPS games?



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Am I the only one? It seems like everyone these days is into first person shooter games, well I'm not into them. I'm not gonna be surprised if most, if not all the males in this forum play FPS games.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

do you have to be a male to post a comment about first-person shooters?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nah, you aren't the only one. I tried a few FPS demos on PSN and I was bored playing them. Honestly they really aren't that much fun, and they all resemble one another. 

The only one I actually enjoyed was Bioshock and that was because it wasn't trying to be like every other game. It had its own identity and you had different options aside from tossing a grenade at someone's mouth. And my favourite part was that lame gimmick where you get shot and blood appears in the corners of the screen and you regenerate health wasn't there. 

I only really like the classic FPS games like Doom and Goldeneye. Perfect Dark was good too and I liked Turok. Most of those were on Nintendo 64, and Doom even had its own game on 64. All of those games were great. These days it's just online multiplayer nonsense, which isn't a bad thing in itself, but it's pretty obvious that developers seem to be sacrificing a lot of single player content to focus on online play, which to me isn't even that fun to begin with.

Shooters can be fun, but they seriously need to change it up. I wouldn't mind if they made it more exploration based like Metroid Prime or Bioshock. For now, I just stick to other genres like rpgs and adventure games like Zelda.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Never liked fps games. I've tried playing CoD but it was so boring I lost interest. I'm more into RPG's like final fantasy.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I never liked them, partly because I'm terrible at them.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

When i was 15-17 i didn't like shooters either. But you'll probably get into it.


Shooters>>>>Every other genre. 
You will soon find that out hopefully :yes


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I also get annoyed when the dudes I shoot don't react to my shots. It was amazing in Perfect Dark when you'd shoot someone in the leg or arm, they would react to the shot and their mobility would actually be affected. I haven't seen anything like that in FPS games today. How ironic that our technology has gotten much better since then, yet somehow gameplay elements are moving backwards. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

I never liked them too. For some reasons, playing FPS games make me so dizzy. One time I attempted playing one, I threw up everything I ate during lunch. 

RPG and RTS games are what I'm into so I usually stick to those genres.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Am I the only one? It seems like everyone these days is into first person shooter games, well I'm not into them. I'm not gonna be surprised if most, if not all the males in this forum play FPS games.


If you mean those dumbed-down "COD" games on consoles then I can't blame you.

Battlefield 2 and SWAT 4 are great on the PC.

The problem is that the crap on consoles is being ported straight to the PC and theres no innovation anymore. With Stalker 2 dead and RTS dying there is little hope.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Aside from Goldeneye 007 and Nightfire I've never really been a big into fps games.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I hate FPS with a passion.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't go on the multiplayer too much but generally games in the FPS genre look at multiplayer over single which limits the quality on the genre because most of those games simply can't compete online with the main ones. Its not my favourite genre but its good to pass time with.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Am I the only one? It seems like everyone these days is into first person shooter games, well I'm not into them. I'm not gonna be surprised if most, if not all the males in this forum play FPS games.


 I used ot be heavy duty CS 1.6 in hs but I wa slaso into RPGs wayyy more. I am now literally only playing RPGS with the exception of ASSASSINS CREED REVELATIONS AND NBA 2k12. FPS don't do much for me. Lack of depth and just shooting the same guns over and over again gets repetitive. i prefer a good storyline and character progression both personality wise and level/stats wise. Feels really productive and accomplishing!!!!


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

I like very few FPS. L4D2 and COD4 are my all time favourites. Outside of those 2 I don't play any really.


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never been a fan of FPS. Third person shooters are much better in my opinion.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't stands 'em.

The only FPS's that I like _at all_ are old-school corridor shooters on PC, like Doom and Serious Sam. Multiplayer FPS's don't interest me one iota.


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)

Abandonware gamer here!.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Outside of the games on the Doom engine (Doom/Doom II, Heretic, Hexen, and Strife) I don't really have much of an interest in other FPSs. Most of the time I'll play 2D platformers or RPGs


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Am I the only one? It seems like everyone these days is into first person shooter games, well I'm not into them. I'm not gonna be surprised if most, if not all the males in this forum play FPS games.


i'm a bit of a hypocrit saying this as i like FPS games, but to be honest i know many guys who prefer RPGs and some who only play sports games. So no, you are normal


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I like certain FPS shooters (bioshock is full of awesomeness). However I cant STAND WW2 shooters. It seems like theres 5 new ones every week now lol. Its not my favorite game genre by a long shot but some of them can be really fun...until you play them online and get owned by 12 year olds


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

theyre cool but not every guy has to play video games. i dont even own gaming systems and no one treats me weird for it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm male and not into FPS. In fact, I didn't know it existed to just now. And now that I know, I still couldn't care less. But then I am like really old, so I probably don't count.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't like them, I don't know why they are so popular.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I just think shooters really need to try something different at this point. The broken world war themes have become extremely stale, and I couldn't even stand them back when the WWII shooters were coming out. War isn't fun, being a secret agent like in Goldeneye was fun. I'd just like a little more imagination. 

Fun fact: Shigeru Miyamoto said he wants to make an FPS. I highly doubt it would be anything like the other FPS games of today, but it would be interesting to see what he would come up with.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

My best mate's brother won't play them. He thinks they cause societies street violence problems. :um


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't mind FPS games as long as there's some kind of substance or plot (BioShock, Amnesia/Penumbra, Portal 1&2, etc)

When I was younger I enjoyed Call of Duty, Halo, and other games like that. But they've become way too dudebro and tacticool lately. I just can't take them seriously anymore. It's the same cookie-cutter nonsense every time: delta-cobra-delta, hack some mainframes, rescue hostages, plant some bombs, get promotions, kill terrorists, America is the best, etc. All the while you're getting chewed out on microphone by some spoiled kid named xX420KyleXx and his gaggle of buddies who think they're the coolest cats on the planet.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

successful said:


> You will soon find that out hopefully :yes


ಠ_ಠ

So brave.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the golden age of FPS is gone so I wouldn't hold it against you if you're not into FPS games. I enjoyed the first games in the Doom and Quake franchise (Doom 3 stunk and I didn't enjoy Quake 3+4 as the first two). I was more of a Quake fan than an Unreal Tournament fan but that last iteration of UT was its last gasp. Half-Life 2 is a great game and the last FPS I truly enjoyed. Just a shame that Ep. 3 never came out and never will. I barely play(if any) shooters anymore and I drifted towards the MMO crowd.


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't like them at all, too violent for my liking. I am sure i'm the only one of my friends who doesn't play them. although when i was about 7 i used to play an old PC game called Heretic, which was a weird old fantasy/horror shooter


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheExplosionist said:


> If you mean those dumbed-down "COD" games on consoles then I can't blame you.
> 
> Battlefield 2 and SWAT 4 are great on the PC.
> 
> .


Actually, CoD series are dumbed-down for PC. Activision has a bigger market on the consoles, so they really don't care about the PC as much. Now if you talk about the Battlefield series, then yes those are dumbed-down on the consoles, since they actually care about PC gamers.

Anyway I do play FPS which are my favorite genre but I do enjoy adventure, RPGs, MMOs, Racing, Sports, etc.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't like them, I'm more of an MMO person.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't dislike FPS games, but I do think that they're quite overrated. I prefer RPGs such as The Elder Scrolls and Mass Effect.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I can take or leave them, not really into them as much these days and never really play them. I think it may be that I'm just getting too old as well.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I never play them. Mainly I like adventure and RPG style games.


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not a fan either, except for Metroid Prime which is actually my favorite game; however, MP is more of an adventure game with shooting elements.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmmm, I have played FPS games. Descent 3, America's Army, and Planetside are the ones I played the most. I never played the super popular ones like Doom, CS, Halo, CoD.... 
Planetside is my favorite because it is a persistent MMO, and I will be playing Planetside 2.

As far as games go I hate PvE grind and prefer PvP only. Otherwise I like racing, flight sims, and creative sim games like sim city, roller coaster tycoon, etc.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

My boyfriend got tired of most FPS shooters as well. He used to like them a lot, but now he's more into other genres of games. Now not to say he won't play another FPS as he still occasionally does, but he likes strategic games that make you use your brain a bit.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> I'm male and not into FPS. In fact, I didn't know it existed to just now. And now that I know, I still couldn't care less. But then I am like really old, so I probably don't count.


I have friends that are close to your age and older than you that love shooters, so age isn't really a factor. Just taste wise.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

^ OMG NO GIRLS ALLOWED, HOW RUDE!

anyways, I like the team base ones like battlefield but I do rage quit a lot. Game kinda just depends on what team you're on, either you're getting owned or you're owning, never really a balanced game.

I do prefer rpgs though. DayZ is a mix of fps and rpg so I'm going to give that a go next.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I also get annoyed when the dudes I shoot don't react to my shots. *It was amazing in Perfect Dark when you'd shoot someone in the leg or arm, they would react to the shot and their mobility would actually be affected. I haven't seen anything like that in FPS games today. How ironic that our technology has gotten much better since then, yet somehow gameplay elements are moving backwards. Doesn't make any sense.*


Personally I blame the whole business aspect. It costs more to develop games these days. To get the maximum return on a company's investment, they have to appeal to as wide an audience as possible. Hence dumbing down gameplay. *glares at CoD*

Battlefield is a good team game on the right server. (for PC anyway, haven't tried on consoles)

Speaking of CoD, MW2 and BO took skill and teamwork. In MW3 it looks like winning is based on what the game feels like doing at the time. Flipping a coin as it were. Nevermind that the hit detection sucks... and its not my connection either, 30mbit FIOS.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Schizoidas said:


> ^ OMG NO GIRLS ALLOWED, HOW RUDE!
> 
> anyways, I like the team base ones like battlefield but I do rage quit a lot. Game kinda just depends on what team you're on, either you're getting owned or you're owning, never really a balanced game.
> 
> I do prefer rpgs though. DayZ is a mix of fps and rpg so I'm going to give that a go next.


Rofl, I'm speaking for my fiance and guy friends, not me.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not a guy but I'm posting here anyway, so...










I love any game as long as it's got an awesome story. I don't care if it's a 1st person shooter like Halo and COD or a 3rd person like Mass Effect. It's MMOs that I usually don't like. Or anything made by nintindo.


----------



## Gigantopithecus (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't care for them much, no. 

The last genuinely good ones I think I played were CoD4 and Halo 2.

You might consider Fallout 3/NV FPS (since they can be played that way) but they are RPG's as well so those I can tolerate. It's the generic war FPS with heavy focus on multiplayer that I don't care for. They're all too similar and offer little to nothing unique these days, imo.

So no, you aren't the only male that doesn't care for them.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Multiplayer on FPS after 2010 have been garbage, I haven't liked any of the FPS shooters after CoD 4, although I wasted my time on them anyways, they're all poorly made.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm probably in a very small minority of people who don't play ANY computer/video games at all! Nothing against them at all I enjoy them when I do play them with my nephews but haven't owned any for over 6 years now.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I used to like Duke Nukem and Halo but the later ones bore me. CoD etc, just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I loathe shooters, but I love first person adventures like Metroid Prime or Half Life 2.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't even know what FPS is?!


----------



## Oz139 (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't play fps or 3rd person shooter games cause I end up with motion sickness


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't even know what FPS is?!


First Person Shooter. Like 'Call of Duty'. It's about the most popular one out there.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Personally I blame the whole business aspect. It costs more to develop games these days. To get the maximum return on a company's investment, they have to appeal to as wide an audience as possible. Hence dumbing down gameplay. *glares at CoD*
> 
> Battlefield is a good team game on the right server. (for PC anyway, haven't tried on consoles)
> 
> Speaking of CoD, MW2 and BO took skill and teamwork. In MW3 it looks like winning is based on what the game feels like doing at the time. Flipping a coin as it were. Nevermind that the hit detection sucks... and its not my connection either, 30mbit FIOS.


I've definitely noticed that. The higher costs of development today seems to have encouraged developers to me more safe with their games. Can't say I blame them since it's either copy everyone else or go bankrupt.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

wow
quite a ridiculous assumption
come on now
...there's only a few billion folks in the world and all

:b


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't even know what FPS is?!


oh come on now
I even had to be nice because you-know-why
in b4 infraction


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't like them either. It doesnt help that they also give me motion sickness, which is funny because I never get sick when actually in motion on a car, boat or whatever


----------



## khaleesi (Aug 20, 2012)

People that only play fps and call themselves ~hardcore gamers~ are full of ****. Fps are the non-gamers games, anyone can casually get into them.

I mean, i can enjoy COD occasionally and stuff, I just hate when someone only plays black ops online 24/7 and they think they're the best gamers of all time. True gamers can play a variety of games.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Am I the only one? It seems like everyone these days is into first person shooter games, well I'm not into them. I'm not gonna be surprised if most, if not all the males in this forum play FPS games.


Well, I liked FPS games in the early and mid 1990s, like the original _Doom_ games and the first _Quake_ game. I also am partial to _Wolfenstein 3D_, but just about everything after _Daikatana_ went downhill for me. When John Carmack and John Romero stopped working together, I believe it was the death of the first person shooter.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I just don't like how ridiculously chaotic they are. Like when I was watching the Black Ops 2 demonstration at E3, so much crap was going on in the background and there was like a million explosions and then he got in a jet and there was even more explosions and there was dudes coming after you and wepasdlifasdkjfas,kjfas,dfh was going on all over the place. It was a friggin mess.

Imagine playing a Mario game where there's like a hundred goombas coming after you from one side and in the background there was explosions and somebody was screaming and bananas were raining from the sky and you had to avoid them, then you grow into a giant and stomp everything and then you put a bomb on Bowser's castle and then suddenly Princess Peach comes out and reveals that she was actually Luigi dressed up as a woman the entire time. 

I like it when things are progressive and tame in my video games. Sure, add some ridiculous stuff but Jesus give me a chance to breathe!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I heard your penis falls off if you don't play FPS games.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I heard your penis falls off if you don't play FPS games.


On the contrary, I've heard that your penis shrinks to a fraction of an inch if all you play is FPS games.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> On the contrary, I've heard that your penis shrinks to a fraction of an inch if all you play is FPS games.


it's a good thing I don't play only FPS games :teeth


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't like them, but I like games involving shooting. Like Grand Theft Auto or Red Dead Redemption for instance.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to be really into FPS games, but I am not really into them anymore. They just kept being the same thing over and over and I was never super good at them. I really like Halo though. I am getting into RPG games like Mass Effect and Fallout right now.


----------



## agentcooper (Aug 15, 2012)

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Am I the only one? It seems like everyone these days is into first person shooter games, well I'm not into them. I'm not gonna be surprised if most, if not all the males in this forum play FPS games.


I like games like wow, fallout, mass effect 3, SW-KOTOR. Call of duty is kind of of fun...for like 10 minutes...just before everyone starts screaming racial slurs.


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> On the contrary, I've heard that your penis shrinks to a fraction of an inch if all you play is FPS games.


I played cod one day and now i`m a woman.


----------



## Jeffrey F (Apr 25, 2012)

I only play strategy games at this time. Even though the game industry is dumbing down, at least indie game development is picking up.


----------

